
Paidly.io - Simplest subscription billing for SaaS businesses - nreece
http://www.paidly.io
======
fananta
I like the intention of what you guys are doing (mimicking what Joel did with
Buffer). I think you need to explain a bit more. Buffer was targeted at
marketers and bloggers. You're creating a service for engineers who have built
a SaaS business already.

It also wouldn't hurt to be a bit original and at least change some of the
copy.

------
sebkomianos
Too empty, don't you think? A few more details about how you are going to
charge SaaS wouldn't harm.

------
nayefc
Why won't businesses bill themselves, and cut down the price on their end
user?

